# AMH 7.4 is there still hope??



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

I recently went for a consultation and was given my AMH results, they are 7.5. I have had 2 failed ivfs and a miscarriage. I am 41, is there still any hope for me to become a mum  
I came out of the consultation feeling really down.


----------



## poppy40 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi PMC,

I don't think your AMH is that low at all  - it naturally declines as we get older unfortunately. Mine was 8 when it was tested earlier this year (& my FSH was 16 so on the high side) but despite only having 2 decent embryos I recently managed to get a BFP. I've had 2 mcs so I can understand how devastating it is on top of fertility problems.

If you fancy it, come & join us on the 40+ IVF thread, there's a great bunch of really supportive ladies on there with similar experiences http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265579.204

Take care & lots of luck for the future  xx


----------



## Andi123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I think that is pretty good for your age - can't recall expected/average for age but mine at 41 was average for age (low for conceiving)  and it was 3 something x good luck


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi,
My AMH was 5.6 in 2009. Low but not impossible. Unfortunatelty I have had 2 failed cycles but still hoping and praying. 
I had a grade 1 and grade 1/2 embryo on my first cycle with my low count so yes there is still hope.
Good luck  
MJ1


----------

